# Shrimp



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at the store looking for some shrimp the other day and there were a bunch of different kinds. There was salad shrimp, tiger shrimp, cotail shrimp... Does it matter what kind I get? Also, should I get the whole ones or the ones without the tails? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

all those shrimps will work. if you get the ones with a tail, just cut it off.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

salad shrimp is great cause its in small bite size pieces and already frozen.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i feeed them prawns and they are expensive and takes too long to defrost then cut up a small peiece then freeze it again. Cocktail shrimp is a good idea if you have a small fish. I will try it soon.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I am presently using uncooked tiger shrimp and that gets devoured


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use salad shrimps - cheap, and my reds absolutely love the stuff


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i use cheap shrimp rings, it used to work really well when they was younger

i heard somwhere on the forums that its good to feed them with the tail if your p's eat it, its supposedly good for their teeth.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to add to this thread









I was add the grocery store yesterday looking for shrimp. I noticed that the salad shrimp and shrimp rings have salt added and are pre-cooked. Reading all the posts, it has been mentioned that you should buy shrimp pre-cooked, or with preservatives. Both these seem to have it.

Can you over look these if you have a wide variety of food? Would the shrimp ring be good to serve?

Thanks again PFURY!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i buy whole prawns and just peel the strip the of the legs etc and stick them in whole and what them go for it.

dixon


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

shrimp is shrimp. just get the un-seasoned/salted ones.


----------



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

One more question...should it be cooked, uncooked, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

liv2crew said:


> One more question...should it be cooked, uncooked, or doesn't it matter?


 Uncooked shrimp will contain more nutrients, but I feed my reds shrimp straight from the package (I think they're cooked: they're pink







)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

shrimp and smelt is pretty much all I feed my p's. I feed them salad shrimps, cocktail shrimps and white shrimp. Better to feed them uncooked for the nutrients.To thaw them, it's easy, get a large (32 oz) cup and pour hot water in with them and leave sitting for like 10 min. Then dump all the contents in the water or individually. I find it's probably the cheepest food aside from catching it yourself.


----------

